# Decker Lake



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Hit Decker saturday with a little every thing hitting . first time to run the nitro bass boat for 9 months . Got it started easy than i expected. started fishing around 11am . and was slow but a budy did well that morning on crank baits over grass . landed 8 each 3 pound bass. 
Me and id wineasy Ryan . hit a deep hole i like in the winter 43 foot and sat on it for a hr no hits .made a few moves and we get a few whites / then around 1.30pm we find a few we get in to a few crappie. off the bottume in 37 foot and a bass but i am looking for hybrids , and whites . we go to a point at around 4.00pm and at 4.15 pm we get in to a few more fish two 21 inch hybrids and a 4 pound Gasper and more crappie . we head out after a nice day on the water .


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for the report. Fished Decker once. Shad were easy, hybrids were not. How deep do you usually fish for hybrids there? Neat little lake.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

it is a great lake i have the waterbody record for the hybrid 9 pounds landed in 95 . 
but belton has the big ones . Decker has a lot of problems . they kill the hydrilla in it every few years and they kill all the hybrids when they do it so right now we have some keepers they showed up last year . but the last three years the hybrids were all small . but last year we landed over 1000 . it is just starting , the hybrids i landed and whites were all milking . i should of went this morning i bet the fish were schooling .i to look for just birds sitting on the water or the high flyers that are watching . i fish under them . now the best times are daylight and 2.00pm and 4.00pm . they bite in sperts .


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Great info Brad. Do you know of a map that's available? The guy at the little store there told me the one under the glass on his counter was the only one. Go figger.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr G That Map Is The One I Made From A Old Real Mape I Have My Dade Down Sized It From A 3 Foot Mape To That Small One In 1988. Budy I Have Fish That Lake For Over 20 Years And Do Not Yous A Map . But My Old Map Is All Coverd Up In Info . National Geological In Austin Can Probly Get You A Bigger One .


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I sure like to have a good map anytime I fish a new lake. It really doesn't need to be all that detailed. Just a general lay of the land. When we fished Decker last summer we found some nice offshore structure and actually caught a couple of short hybrids and some nice whites. I saw that map when we stopped at the store as we were heading home and noticed several promising looking spots we never found with the sonar. I'll check on National Geological.

Thanks again


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Mr G I Will Trade A Trip To Belton For A Trip To Decker . 
You Know Joe Grohmen . Freind Of Mine . I Have A Few Spots On Belton But They Are All Top Water Spots By The Water Fall In A Few Coves And Humps . Also Can Land A Few 4 To 6 Pound Smallys In The Top Water Action . I Love Belton .


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Holler anytime you can come up this way. We only go 3 or 4 times a week starting about now. Usually after work till dark:30. Good early hybrid top bite in April. My biggest ever came on a PopR while walking the bank. Check out the TFF. We have quite a crew in the Belton Bunch and some very good hybrid fishermen.


----------



## Magnolia (Dec 2, 2007)

where is Decker Lake located? Dont believe I've ever heard of it.


----------



## lunkerbrad (Feb 17, 2007)

Also call it walter e long . power plant lake size of bastrop. not as good of fish in as fayett but there are fish . hit fayett now with a rattle trap .


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

Magnolia said:


> where is Decker Lake located? Dont believe I've ever heard of it.


It's on the east side of Austin a mile or two? east of 183. Little town of Manor is just north of it.


----------

